# hurricane florence



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Hurricane florence is on the way. You guys stay safe.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a friend in North Carolina getting ready for her be safe unplugged and everyone in the Nc/Sc. Hope everyone makes it thru with minimal or no damage.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sure got busy.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

State fish rob said:


> Hurricane florence is on the way. You guys stay safe.


Stay safe. ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers to all in the zone, ya’ll be safe!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Getting geared up here in Raleigh and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone at the coast.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Charleston is getting nervous, no batteries/fuel cans at Wally world already!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Charleston is getting nervous, no batteries/fuel cans at Wally world already!


Same here, along with gallons of water and bread/milk.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I never understood the milk thing - if the power goes out, what are you going to do with all that milk?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

yobata said:


> I never understood the milk thing - if the power goes out, what are you going to do with all that milk?


I own a couple fridged ridged coolers. A couple blocks of ice in each and they will keep stuff cold for over a week in the sun!


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Be prepared, be safe. Thoughts and prayers to those in her path.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

jbnc said:


> Getting geared up here in Raleigh and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone at the coast.


]

Not looking food for the coast and even inland here in Raleigh on the current trajectory. This is gearing up to be a serious storm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah, it’s lookin serious right now!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hhaine20 said:


> ]
> 
> Not looking food for the coast and even inland here in Raleigh on the current trajectory. This is gearing up to be a serious storm.


Yeah starting to look bad all around. I read a few minutes ago there's a chance of it hitting a Cat 5 at some point. Sure hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I own a couple fridged ridged coolers. A couple blocks of ice in each and they will keep stuff cold for over a week in the sun!


I think in the history of MS that comment comes as close as you possibly can to initiating a cooler debate without actually going super-critical lmao.

Y'all stay safe that is looking rough!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> I think in the history of MS that comment comes as close as you possibly can to initiating a cooler debate without actually going super-critical lmao.
> 
> Y'all stay safe that is looking rough!


Maybe so, But they’ve been with me for about 15yrs now and have long since paid for themselves so no debate needed here... tested and proved. Ya’ll Carolinians get those hatches battened and be safe please!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Charleston is getting nervous, no batteries/fuel cans at Wally world already!


Thats West Virginia right ? Cone of possibility. Stay safe


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

If you can get fuel still, do it now! The stations go dry anytime now down here!


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

sjrobin said:


> Beautiful





EdK13 said:


> Sure got busy.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I just got my new patio finished. Time to find a spot for the furniture and such, gotta love this time of year.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Good luck and be safe...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Good for the coastal zones, but not for humans living on the water.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man I hope all you folks out there stay safe!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Stay safe y’all!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Good luck to the 843 and 910 people. I'm filling up gas cans today for the other two out there.


----------



## redrooster1977 (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah, here in south eastern NC it’s sunny right now. But I’ve got a bad feeling.....


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

843 here, just got cancelled from working in the OR for the rest of the week, elective operations on standby!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

NOAA map makes me think Mother Nature is pissed!

Hunker down and be safe.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If the forecast models are correct, the worst thing about Florence is that once it hits the coast it's going to stall and linger for a few days. A fast moving storm is a bad thing, but one that slows and lingers could have the capability to render barrier islands like the Outer Banks into barren sandbars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> If the forecast models are correct, the worst thing about Florence is that once it hits the coast it's going to stall and linger for a few days. A fast moving storm is a bad thing, but one that slows and lingers could have the capability to render barrier islands like the Outer Banks into barren sandbars.


So true, let’s hope for they’re sake it keeps moving! Pray that it makes a miraculous turn north now!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My son is with the Virginia Pilot's Association in Virginia Beach. He told me earlier today there were 30+ Navy ships and 20+ anchored coal ships moving out. He may have to take the Pilot's boats over to Cape Charles to ride it out. Could get real snotty out there.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Best wishes to all in the "to be affected areas". Took it on the chin from Rita in 05, a direct hit from Ike in 08, and Harvey last year. I would much rather take a direct hit from a fast moving super storm than a Cat 1 that dumps 65" of rain in 2-3 days. The damage and setbacks from Harvey will not be forgotten anytime soon. You all will be in our thoughts and prayers, God bless.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like we here in Wilmington are still in the bullseye. Im in my late 60s, a life-long resident here, and have ridden every storm out since birth in my house, but Im outta here for this one......I'm far too old for this mess.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Pole Position said:


> Looks like we here in Wilmington are still in the bullseye. Im in my late 60s, a life-long resident here, and have ridden every storm out since birth in my house, but Im outta here for this one......I'm far too old for this mess.


My advice is always "better safe than sorry"..... my personal experience is that I regretted leaving the house on the one occasion that I evacuated the barrier island here in central FL. Too much wondering what the house looks like and is there electricity and waiting for the first responders to open the bridge. It's an unpleasant situation, no matter what your decision. Stay safe.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Florida strong since 67 never got chased from my house and never will ( stupid) probably but like Mark said I worked to hard to have my place ran sacked. Unless your on a barrier island just put up the shutters grab a rum and coke and watch mother natures wrath


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

^
Yea, I agree w/ y'alls sentiments--like I said, Ive never left my house before---but this storm is currently a Cat 4 w/ a good chance of going to a 5, slow moving, and expecting 30 plus inches of rain. I reckon the only good part of getting old is you realize that no possessions are worth risking your life over.

And yea, I went to the ABC store for a gallon of Makers Mark, so I should be good assuming the ice supply holds out ( for the first time in my life, I wish I had a Yetti )


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

If the ice runs out, just keep drinkin!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

Last biggen that took our power out for a week, instead of losing a bunch of meat in 3 freezers... we had an after the storm party and did a whole lotta barbecuing! Fed a bunch of people and the food didn’t waste. Plus it was mostly all smoked so it kept better too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> Looks like we here in Wilmington are still in the bullseye. Im in my late 60s, a life-long resident here, and have ridden every storm out since birth in my house, but Im outta here for this one......I'm far too old for this mess.


I lived in Southport as a little kid when Diana hit. Stay safe.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Pole Position said:


>


Run!!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reminds me of when we got hit by 3 storms in WPB in the early 2000's....the hood gathered at my house w/ the pool and cooked up everything in the freezers one night and had a great time . The next day were the bucket baths.....jump in the pool...get out.... soap up and bucket off......walk home....keep us presentably till we got generators...all in all it was chill out time.....well till I went off the roof


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Crazy Flo is gonna be different animal with a strengthening/blocking high North and fragmented lower pressure South. Models are trending and pushing it south. Good luck.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Wonderful. Now it can nail Southport and Savannah and I don't have time to drive up and check on my Sav. house.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I was thinking I was going to get out of this thing without putting up hurricane shutters.....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I was thinking I was going to get out of this thing without putting up hurricane shutters.....


That's why you should hsve roll down shutters can't be beat mine were down last year for Irma. Hoping everyone stays safe.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Just got word the Cajun Navy guys that helped out in Harvey are on the road. Be ready to see literally hundreds of mud boats showing up. Those guys saved alot of people for us.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I hear the hog farm poop piles are a concern - they could flood and seep out into the river systems. At least they aren't enclosed like the south part of Mosquito Lagoon


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

I currently reside in Leland which is going to take a pounding from the looks of it. Packing up and heading to family in Florida..never thought I would be evacuating TO Florida for a hurricane. Luckily I am only here temporarily. Would be hard to leave something you have lived in/built on for many years. Stay safe guys!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

To all my friends Down East be safe and God Bless.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Pole Position, where are you? My place is in Shallotte, live in Albemarle. These are in the path of the storm.
View attachment 41138


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm posting this picture for the folks on the coastline or barrier islands who may be thinking about staying. Aftermath from Hurricane Ike, a Cat 2, on the Texas upper coast. 85 dead and 11 souls never found. This was a fully built out area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

People that stay don’t understand storm surge! It is a wall of water folks, please don’t try to ride it out! Get out, possessions are replaceable lives are not!!!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

tx8er said:


> I'm posting this picture for the folks on the coastline or barrier islands who may be thinking about staying. Aftermath from Hurricane Ike, a Cat 2, on the Texas upper coast. 85 dead and 11 souls never found. This was a fully built out area.


Before-


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

tx8er said:


> I'm posting this picture for the folks on the coastline or barrier islands who may be thinking about staying. Aftermath from Hurricane Ike, a Cat 2, on the Texas upper coast. 85 dead and 11 souls never found. This was a fully built out area.


Whoa!!


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

If I was in Carolinas, I would have been gone..

This


Boatbrains said:


> Get out, possessions are replaceable lives are not!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> THAT thing is down right ugly! Been through a few canes since the early '60s...but not anything like this one.
> In '04, had my roof damaged/repaired twice, Charley & Frances IIRC, and the same since we moved back to Melbourne in '05. Even dodged a real bullet last year with just a few missing shutters...geez, I get really tired of the 'threat' and the smell of plywood.
> 
> I'm not much on prayers, but I've sent a few to the folks in this thing's path. Andrew & Katrina come to mind...good luck, to all.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

bah 83 foot waves. on THT they run on plane in that shit.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

I must have done something wrong with that last post...bottom line....prayers to those in Florence's path.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> bah 83 foot waves. on THT they run on plane in that shit.


In bay boats. Without getting a drop of spray on the windshield.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like there is a lot of confidence in the storm's initial approach in NC, or at least very northern SC. The biggest wild card for us in Charleston is when that south turn happens. If it happens earlier than predicted, it may not weaken as quickly and we may get hit with something more substantial.

I've got fuel for the generator, a portable AC, and propane for the grill here in West Ashley. I'm really hoping that I don't need to use any of it, and my wife and I will be praying for those in the direct path. She'll be in Greenville (she's 9 mo. pregnant ), so I'm hoping the inland effects in that area are minimal as well. I'd hate for her to go visit family in order to avoid the hurricane, and get stuck in lots of bad flooding or something.

Bad news all around with this one, although I guess the south turn could help prevent another "Harvey situation" on the NC coast. Anyone in the Charleston area feel free to shoot me a private message with your phone number and we can stay in touch throughout this thing and help each other out if we need it. Stay safe, everybody!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a convoy of about 30 relatives and friends in Savannah on standby to come crash at my place if it turns south hard.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm leaving calm South Florida and going to a funeral in Savannah leaving tomorrow that is going to be on Friday call me stupid.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have a convoy of about 30 relatives and friends in Savannah on standby to come crash at my place if it turns south hard.


Might need to stock up on bologna and toilet paper...they have the dang thing possibly taking a turn to the southwest now...geez, who knows?


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

That turn is after making landfall...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm leaving calm South Florida and going to a funeral in Savannah leaving tomorrow that is going to be on Friday call me stupid.


Im leaving on sat or sun to go to a funeral in Ohio. I hope we can get fuel along 75


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My daughter's big beach house is on Caswell beach. I can see Cape Fear from her beach.
No one is there now and a worker was supposed to put up plywood
Be safe @bryson you may get some bad juju
The governer of GA has declared the whole state emergency in case Florence turns south as they think it will 
@Backcountry 16 you may rethink your trip


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> My daughter's big beach house is on Caswell beach. I can see Cape Fear from her beach.
> No one is there now and a worker was supposed to put up plywood
> Be safe @bryson you may get some bad juju
> The governer of GA has declared the whole state emergency in case Florence turns south as they think it will
> @Backcountry 16 you may rethink your trip


I wish I could but it's my uncle and I will be there made it thru Irma last year Charlie in 05 Andrew in 92 I think and many smaller ones in between down here in Southwest Florida I guess it's time for me to ride one out in Georgia.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

“No one would have crossed the ocean if he could have gotten off the ship in the storm.”

- Charles Kettering


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 41318







I felt the need to post something positive with this storm. Enjoying the large waves at Ponce Inlet. I can not take credit for taking them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I was watching the weather channel and most deaths come from flooded cars so be careful


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Pole position, and everyone in the end of the cone, take care. After 11 hurricanes in my lifetime it’s the water that does the most damage. Stuff can be replaced. Get your photos and get to high ground. The rest can be replaced.
Thinking of you all till it’s spent.



Pole Position said:


>


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Chris. Hoping for the best In charleston.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Thanks Chris. Hoping for the best In charleston.


One of my favorite cities. Be well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder what the offshore fleet in Hatteras will be doing with all those beautiful sportfish?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

OBX Beach house for sale! CHEAP!!! Call by 6:00am and you can have it for only *$5,000 Cash!!!*


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Checking in from Charleston , hope everyone stays safe


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Waves in Jax FL this a.m.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

All joking aside, reports looks like it's hitting the coast at noon today and is going to hang out for at least 3 days at the coast line. Nothing worse than that!  This storm may re-arrange the NC coastline and the potential for massive flooding is eminent.

I have a very good friend that lives in Wilmington, NC and runs a 1st response team called Wilmington Response. They are only funded by donations and are a 501c3 Non-Profit organization and get's commissioned by FEMA when they head into a storm. He worked on my team years ago where we chased storms like Katrina and brought boats into NOL to help rescue people off of roof tops. So Nick started Wilmington Response on his own and was there during Harvey and also Irma, bringing in fresh food and water they bought with donations and was there on site within a day or so after the storms hit.

Just yesterday evening with Wilmington Response, Nick has moved 14 adults (several with special needs) and 9 children (7 with special needs (sensor processing autism Asperger) to Forsyth, GA to avoid the storm. Then he'll be right back with his team to help rescue people and organize food, water and shelter for those who were left in ground zero. They are totally non-profit and no one gets paid. All the money goes into actually expenses and the equipment they need and the food, water and supplies they give out. They get a huge discount on food and water they donate.

















































View attachment 41388










https://www.facebook.com/wilmresponse/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1513568468702086/

Go on Facebook and do a search for "Wilmington Response" and you will find it and a new way to donate. https://www.facebook.com/wilmresponse/

You can donate through the fb page with PayPal
https://www.paypal.me/wilmresponse

or on Venmo by -
https://venmo.com/code?user_id=2564278171205632439

Nick Hiteshew is the real deal and totally legit and will work endlessly for nothing, keep none of the money himself and all the people on his team are all volunteers. He worked for me for several years, is a stand up family man, christian and very trusted. I would give him a key to my house if he was in my area, I trust him that much.










He's a thinker, a doer and will dive right in there when everyone else turns and runs the other way. Please donate and your funds will go right to those people in need instead of lining the pockets of other big organizations. This time, instead of the storms being in other places, it's in their back door and they need these funds to help those people in ground zero!. Also, they need more volunteers so anyone local, please contact him on FB or 910-274-2523.

Ted Haas


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have a convoy of about 30 relatives and friends in Savannah on standby to come crash at my place if it turns south hard.


yea, if turns to Savannah, Beaufort, the surge will flood damn near to downtown. The ocean floor is flat very little depth change. 20 miles out only between 40 and 50 foot deep


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks all. @mtoddsolomon I think Chelsea posted this on FB, figured I'd share here.

Live cam from Frying Pan Tower about 34 miles off the coast of NC (loud audio due to high winds, so you might want to turn the volume down initially):


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Well, let's do this...
View attachment 41394
View attachment 41396


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pete_paschall said:


> Well, let's do this...
> View attachment 41394
> View attachment 41396


That coaster will take care of any extra unwanted water. You are well prepared my friend. Stay safe!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

Brace, brace, brace!


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

pete_paschall said:


> Well, let's do this...
> View attachment 41394
> View attachment 41396


Stay safe Pete! Was wondering if you had stayed down there.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

makin moves said:


> That coaster will take care of any extra unwanted water. You are well prepared my friend. Stay safe!


That's what I'm hoping - can't have my bourbon getting watered down! Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

jbnc said:


> Stay safe Pete! Was wondering if you had stayed down there.


Thanks, Jason! We decided to ride it out when it decreased wind speed yesterday.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

The flag on Frying Pan Tower just finally tore. Wonder home much longer the camera will last. Wild out there.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

bryson said:


> Thanks all. @mtoddsolomon I think Chelsea posted this on FB, figured I'd share here.
> 
> Live cam from Frying Pan Tower about 34 miles off the coast of NC (loud audio due to high winds, so you might want to turn the volume down initially):


If anyone wants to catch an African Pompano, that's where you need to go. You may want to wait till the weather clears a bit, though...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

bryson said:


> Thanks all. @mtoddsolomon I think Chelsea posted this on FB, figured I'd share here.
> 
> Live cam from Frying Pan Tower about 34 miles off the coast of NC (loud audio due to high winds, so you might want to turn the volume down initially):


i was wondering how FP tower would due. Now you can stay out there. Hope it stays intact


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> i was wondering how FP tower would due. Now you can stay out there. Hope it stays intact


Permit- I hope your daughter fares well because if I remember she is over that direction.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Permit- I hope your daughter fares well because if I remember she is over that direction.


Thanks DuckNut we are all safe here in Georgia just hope it holds together


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The water is 8ft high in oriental,nc

https://towndock.net/

https://towndock.net/weather/neuse-river-at-oriental-water-levels

also, click on harbor cam on rt. side


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Saw where it peaked at 9.2’.in oriental Have 2’ of water in yard Third time in 15 years surge has been 9’ + stay safe


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

We used to catch AJ's the size of dump trucks off frying pan when I was a kid. Hope everybody is staying safe.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Just checked out the frying pan live feed. Was very surprised to see how calm it is! Was even more surprised to see that a new flag is flying since yesterday. I guess someone rode out the storm there???


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

SOswald said:


> Just checked out the frying pan live feed. Was very surprised to see how calm it is! Was even more surprised to see that a new flag is flying since yesterday. I guess someone rode out the storm there???


I've been checking that feed regularly and noticed it says "livecam highlights" in the left corner of it so I'm guessing these are replays. Seems a little too calm for it to be live to me.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Pole Position said:


> If anyone wants to catch an African Pompano, that's where you need to go. You may want to wait till the weather clears a bit, though...


Caught one after irene in south river.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> Saw where it peaked at 9.2’.in oriental Have 2’ of water in yard Third time in 15 years surge has been 9’ + stay safe


My cousin lives in oriental. They live on the water and have water in their house.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think anyone was out at Frying Pan -- I think the camera feed might have finally given it up.

A whole lot of hurrying up to wait here in Charleston. It's starting to blow a bit, but calm enough to where my neighbor just went out to cut his grass.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> My cousin lives in oriental. They live on the water and have water in their house.


That sucks -- I hope they are safe.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

First fatalities reported when a tree fell on a house, killing a mom and infant in Wilmington...heartbreaking

An earlier incident in Wilmington reportedly had 3 people trapped under a tree that fell on their house, and apparently Rescue had to call a surgeon for amputation.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Meteorologist Ryan Maue of weathermodels.com said Florence could dump a staggering 18 trillion gallons of rain over a week on North Carolina, South Carolinas, Virginia, Georgia, Tennessee, Kentucky and Maryland. That's enough to fill the Chesapeake Bay or cover the entire state of Texas with nearly 4 inches (10 centimeters) of water, he calculated.

North Carolina alone is forecast to get 9.6 trillion gallons, enough to cover the Tar Heel state to a depth of about 10 inches (25 centimeters)

Just staggering; Wrightsville Beach alone got 18" over a six hour period, and because the storm is moving so slow, will likely end up w/ over 4 feet over 2 days by the time the storm gets outta here.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I wanted to evacuate this storm and go stay with my folks in Florida but I had to work (I work at Marine Core Air Station Cherry Point as a Facilities Manager for Public Works) I'm originally from Florida, I couldn't even tell you how many hurricanes I've ridden out. This is by far the longest. Storm surge is unbelievable. I've been working for about 60 hours now with minimal sleep and eating whenever I can. I am pretty sure I am delirious at this point. We got out and did some assessments today in between feeder bands. For a CAT 2 this puppy is really packing a punch. I cant wait for the winds to die off and the tornado warnings to quit so we can start making some repairs. I've talked to people in town with a lot of damage reported and my old neighbor called me last night at around 3am to let me know the water was coming in her back door and she asked me when high tide was. She's about 75. Luckily when the tide went out and the neighborhood drained down some she was able to get to safety. Go away Florence. Our relationship has run its course and I am done with you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep up the good work and wave at my" lot/lake" on dawson creek

stay safe


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

850K w/o power in N.C now.....guessing it will top a million @ lunchtime as the storm moves further across the state


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Any one have info on availability of fuel on i-75? I'm leaving tomorrow to head up to Ohio.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Haven't heard any reports from Oak Island, NC. Of course Wrightsville is just across Cape Fear river. Just wondering how my daughter's beach house faired. We cant get up there yet. ITS STIll RAINING....FLOODING


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Any one have info on availability of fuel on i-75? I'm leaving tomorrow to head up to Ohio.


Plenty if fuel south just left Georgia heading back to South Florida


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Plenty if fuel south just left Georgia heading back to South Florida


Ya I just called a few places in Tennessee and they are good on fuel. Thank you! Drive safe.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What's up with these weather reporters and their fake/ over dramatic weather reports like the guy fighting wind as the two guys casually stroll by him or the lady and the guy in the raft and the guy walking behind them in ankle deep water someone should tell them they look foolish.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What's up with these weather reporters and their fake/ over dramatic weather reports like the guy fighting wind as the two guys casually stroll by him or the lady and the guy in the raft and the guy walking behind them in ankle deep water someone should tell them they look foolish.


 BOOM!!! Fake news. That , and trying to find the worst damage on their “watch” to stand in front of for their on air report.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Seems legit at face value. 







But it's CNN.....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Starting early this morning rain from Flo here in North Georgia. Messed up my bike work out. Saw a report of 5 arrested for looting, just damn


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

On the near anniversary of Harvey, watching all of this unfold has my anxiety running high. For so many of those truly affected, chatting it up on the web is the furthist thing from thier mind. What I would like to say to any who may get this message is that while this may seem to be the darkest hours, in time, with work and help you will recover.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

@pete_paschall how are yall holding up? I saw records of +30" of water in the Hampstead area hope you guys are safe and dry.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Seems legit at face value.
> View attachment 41598
> 
> But it's CNN.....
> View attachment 41602


Looks like anderson has spent some time in a duck blind. Backed right in to that camo like the pro he is.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

State fish rob said:


> Looks like anderson has spent some time in a duck blind. Backed right in to that camo like the pro he is.


Only time heshs


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Only time heshs


He's spent is at the spa or men's bath house


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Copy/pasted from another forum---from last night. FWIW, those familiar w/ Wilmington, he lives in Forest Hills...

"
Here in Wilmington....I can only describe it as surreal..I mean it really seems like a dream... 
Nothing, I mean nothing looks the same outside...we have had so much wind and rain, it feels like walking into a different planet when I walk outside...

Interesting that Those of us that are here can only access the Internet after midnight and befor 6am...also, we can not send a text except in that time slot...So this will be my only post until tomorrow night after midnight, as I'm trying to sleep..

Some conditions of life: toilets don't work, so my wife and I poop in a five gallon bucket,(she is real happy about that ??)...I had a refreshing shower outside in the rain with a garden hose...we cook on a gas burner for frying under the roof of the front porch, Make coffee in a Coleman coffee percolator...will have enough ice for one more day, so I will cook the rest of what I have tomorrow...we try to let some air into the house by opening windows, but the rain pours in...

We spent most of the day trying to help the other people that stayed in our neighborhood..some are in very bad shape, trees down on their house, water coming in, kids scared to death, sharing food, water, ice etc. there are many trees down in the roads, and driveways, so going anywhere is out of the question..even if we could, there is nowhere to go...except..(are you ready?), Waffle House...which is open, and we were told is packed, with lines of people waiting to get in... 
Some gas stations are open with long lines also...

So, since we chose to stay, this is the life we are going to live for a while...at least we still have a life, and I'm thankful for that...we are taking lots of pictures, so that some day in the future we can put together a Florence montage of the unbelievable scenes that we are witnessing...

For now, it's all about the rain...it, like the wind before it, is relentless...I can only imagine the flooding that is taking place, I dread seeing what the morning light will bring... 
Good luck to all...Ill post again tomorrow after midnight.."


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Careful walking around in the water and such. Vibrio breeds in that mess, sewage has most certainly backed up into it and stray voltage can be a real issue.

I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pole Position said:


> Copy/pasted from another forum---from last night. FWIW, those familiar w/ Wilmington, he lives in Forest Hills...
> 
> "
> Here in Wilmington....I can only describe it as surreal..I mean it really seems like a dream...
> ...


My buddy unplugged is in Wilmington and text me all day the last few days talked to him on the phone and he has sent me pictures of the devestation. Lucikly for him he got his power back today as he's close to the hospital after staying for Irma last year about 5 miles from the eye I feel for everyone that stayed and are going thru it I understand I had to stuggle to get gas for the gen and September in Swfl is a little warm. Just know help is definitely on the way as I passed power truck after power truck heading north yesterday.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

State fish rob said:


> Looks like anderson has spent some time in a duck blind. Backed right in to that camo like the pro he is.


he's not a pro he's a fake kneeling down in the water to make it look deeper


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

State fish rob said:


> Looks like anderson has spent some time in a duck blind. Backed right in to that camo like the pro he is.


Now that is really,really funny...just subtle ...kudos


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Pole Position said:


> Copy/pasted from another forum---from last night. FWIW, those familiar w/ Wilmington, he lives in Forest Hills...
> 
> "
> Here in Wilmington....I can only describe it as surreal..I mean it really seems like a dream...
> ...


Thanks for your report be safe and dont walk in the water. Fire ants form a raft of live ants and float till they land on something solid, like your leg. Not to mention snakes and gators


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> he's not a pro he's a fake kneeling down in the water to make it look deeper


Hes used to being on his knees...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Prayers answered my daughter's beach house on Oak Island only has some shingles off at first check by a local


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Come on guys, the media would never just make things up! 
But seriously, I feel for those without power. We were out for 10 days with Irma and almost six weeks when Hugo hit in PR. That ain't no fun.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

The sun is out over the neuse river this morning. Hard to believe the water was as high it was. Worse than isabel or irene. Power still out. Making out ok . Folks south of us are in the middle of it tho .thanks again for good thoughts and prayers. Stay safe


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Come on guys, the media would never just make things up!
> But seriously, I feel for those without power. We were out for 10 days with Irma and almost six weeks when Hugo hit in PR. That ain't no fun.


Actually....the son of our Spray Tanned Prez. - Donny Jr., posted that pic of Anderson Cooper but ol' Donny Boy wasn't smart enough to realize that it was taken in September of 2008 after Hurricane Ike!

Here's the clip explaining the truth behind the picture:

https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...-trump-jr-over-phony-florence-photo/23530772/

Hope everyone the storm touched is safe and in recovery mode.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Actually....the son of our Spray Tanned Prez. - Donny Jr., posted that pic of Anderson Cooper but ol' Donny Boy wasn't smart enough to realize that it was taken in September of 2008 after Hurricane Ike!
> 
> Here's the clip explaining the truth behind the picture:
> 
> https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...-trump-jr-over-phony-florence-photo/23530772/


What's the statute of limitations on hurricane reporting?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> What's the statute of limitations on hurricane reporting?


Indeed- The twitter caption did not even mention Florence. But apparently some people still believe articles from the failing AOL Times. I thought it was just a funny meme... Still do.

 *Donald Trump Jr.*‏Verified account @*DonaldJTrumpJr* Sep 16

It’s a shame that CNN’s ratings are down 41%. What’s worse is there’s a simple solution that they refuse to accept. Stop Lying to try to make @*realDonaldTrump* look bad. https://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism/2018/09/14/cnn-ratings-down-41-percent-from-last-year/ …


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

State fish rob said:


> The sun is out over the neuse river this morning. Hard to believe the water was as high it was. Worse than isabel or irene. Power still out. Making out ok . Folks south of us are in the middle of it tho .thanks again for good thoughts and prayers. Stay safe


hope your power comes on soon man
Hang in there and be safe


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

...if it does not kill you....it makes you stronger......

This is America!!!!!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Report from the Swansboro area. Pretty much a disaster zone down here. Power is on in a few places, not all of them. We rode the storm out down here and lost power before it even hit. My brothers tackle shop fared well, only some deck damage from a fallen tree and plenty of debris. Our business took a hard hit, probably have to demolish the B&B sadly, but we'll rebuild. The water has gone down and clean up efforts have started. It'll be a long road ahead but we'll all get there!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

jbnc said:


> @pete_paschall how are yall holding up? I saw records of +30" of water in the Hampstead area hope you guys are safe and dry.


We were very fortunate - our house fared extremely well. Still don’t have power, although it teased us last night by coming in for about 30 seconds - hopefully that’s a sign that it’s close...


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

pete_paschall said:


> We were very fortunate - our house fared extremely well. Still don’t have power, although it teased us last night by coming in for about 30 seconds - hopefully that’s a sign that it’s close...


Glad to hear yall made it through safe! I'm sure you're ready to get your power back, I remember going a couple weeks after Fran without power and it was miserable.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

FACT CHECK; 
Footage posted of Cooper was from Hurricane Ike Sept 2008.
Not fake news, just another lie from the Trump family........ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

You got the quote wrong: 
_"That which does not kill us makes us stronger."_ Friedrich Nietzsche
Here's what Donald Trump Jr. might consider.....
_"Whoever does not have a good father should procure one."_ Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ice Cream Man said:


> You got the quote wrong:
> _"That which does not kill us makes us stronger."_ Friedrich Nietzsche
> Here's what Donald Trump Jr. might consider.....
> _"Whoever does not have a good father should procure one."_ Friedrich Nietzsche


no quotation marks .......because it was not exact

please advise the/your former President


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^ boom


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ice Cream Man said:


> You got the quote wrong:
> _"That which does not kill us makes us stronger."_ Friedrich Nietzsche
> Here's what Donald Trump Jr. might consider.....
> _"Whoever does not have a good father should procure one."_ Friedrich Nietzsche


interesting you should quote Nietzche, who was a totalitarian and anti God
this thread is about helping people not political diatribe


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

/\ /\
Correct, and thank you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/2...h-washed-up-on-north-carolina-interstate.html


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

STAY OUT OF THE WATER. PERIOD. !!
Flood waters are nothing to play with. Infections are easy get There have been deaths & amputations from hurricane flo flood water caused infections ,already ,just 2 weeks in STAY SAFE


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Good advice given. Not worth it.
Went yesterday, water looks bad, t-storm ran us off.
Did manage a few small Blues on topwater. 
Upside WB boat ramp was a breeze. ...... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> interesting you should quote Nietzche, who was a totalitarian and anti God
> this thread is about helping people not political diatribe


Going forward, will keep my opinions to myself...... ICM


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Going forward, will keep my opinions to myself...... ICM


Thats all it is. YOUR opinion. Share it , how else will folks know where you stand!


----------



## Cbell (Jun 4, 2018)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Good advice given. Not worth it.
> Went yesterday, water looks bad, t-storm ran us off.
> Did manage a few small Blues on topwater.
> Upside WB boat ramp was a breeze. ...... ICM


Yeah I was thinking about going today but everything I’m hearing the water is pretty terrible. Guess I’ll wait a couple weeks.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> Thats all it is. YOUR opinion. Share it , how else will folks know where you stand!


Let me rephrase it, all my political opinions to myself......ICM


----------

